# necesito diagrama de amplificador para bajo



## ivans69 (Abr 11, 2007)

quiero armar mi propio amplificador para bajo, con ecualizacion de bajos, medios y altos. pero necesito algun diagrama, uno que no sea tan complicado y que tenga una buena potencia, planeo ponerle una bocina de 12" o talvez una de 15"  .
pues necesito potencia,  solo tengo un amplificador todo flaco que tiene una bocina como de 5" y con eso no puedo hacer mucho.

les agradesco toda su atensión


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2007)

Si buscaras encontrarías que hay un tema abierto sobre lo que tu necesitas.

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 12, 2007)

si creo que ya lo acabo de ver


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 12, 2007)

creen que este me pueda servir. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm[/url]


----------



## Dano (Abr 12, 2007)

Yo en pablin no confío, si quieres un amplificador de 100 watts puedes armar el que subió Luciperro en el tema post-it.

Saludos


----------

